
Microsoft says turn off Windows feature to protect Windows - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/78261/microsoft-says-turn-windows-feature-protect-windows
======
johns
abennett exists only to submit itworld.com stories which are frequently just
FUD:
[http://searchyc.com/user/abennett?only=domain&sort=by_da...](http://searchyc.com/user/abennett?only=domain&sort=by_date)

------
maukdaddy
Did the author really just reference Wikipedia? If you reference that Wiki
entry not only is it very poorly written, it doesn't cite many references
either.

------
tezza
Umm, isn't this the same as Linux????

You have to "harden" a Linux box from most distributions.

OpenBSD is a nice flag carrier, but it comes with most services turned off.

Would you leave default configured Fedora smbd/bind/sendmail running on a
server in Production???

------
drhowarddrfine
Isn't this always the way Windows is? Microsoft comes out with Vista and the
first thing everyone wants to do is show you how to turn things off to make it
run better. To fix bugs, Microsoft wants you to turn things off.

